# 1936 Long Wheel Base LWB Colson



## rustjunkie (Dec 10, 2015)

Have 2 of these 1936 frames and forks, one fork is better than the other but neither is great. Got one together last week.
This frame has a gap between the 2 bars that's 7mm smaller than the other, which gives it a cooler look.
Sitting on Ritchey MTB rims with Wheelsmith double-butted spokes and alloy nipples, bikedomeworks front hub with Japanese cartridge bearings up front, Sachs automatic 2 speed at the rear. 
The hub shifts automatically at ~12mph, no need to backpedal. The shift point can be tuned by taking the hub apart and increasing or decreasing the spring tension. 
Not sure if I'll finish this one or not as the fork is mangled, but it might be cool with a Landing Gear or other 26" bmx style fork.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 10, 2015)

Very cool build. These frame are nice and comfortable, especially for my long legs. I regret not buying a complete OG badged as Simmons hardware last year on our local CL. Could have been a great rider.


----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice build, LWB Colson are one of my favorites.
Can anyone comment on the Sachs 2 speed hub?
Would like to try one in a bike for my dad.

Tim


----------



## mike j (Dec 10, 2015)

Real nice bones & I like where you're taking them.


----------



## okozzy (Dec 11, 2015)

Scott, 
That's going to make for a great rider, we can go _*Klunking *_together once you're done.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 11, 2015)

Wow, that is nice. Classy combo of old and new.


----------



## spoker (Dec 12, 2015)

almost looks like early pedal forward tech


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 12, 2015)

tjkajecj said:


> Nice build, LWB Colson are one of my favorites.
> Can anyone comment on the Sachs 2 speed hub?
> Would like to try one in a bike for my dad.
> 
> Tim




That bike is gonna roll like buttah Scott, cool build. Tim, can't speak for the two speed, but Sachs are great hubs. If you have a chance to buy one, go for it.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 12, 2015)

Mikej and Colson go together like peanut and jelly.


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 12, 2015)

Just posted this morning...

NOS Sachs Red Automatic 36h
will be interesting to see where this one ends up:



http://www.ebay.com/itm/291636705971




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=519692


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

